# Davis Mountains trip



## Greasylake (Jun 19, 2019)

I spent 5 days last week in the Davis Mountains, mostly hiking but I did have the chance to find lots of cool invert . I'll start off with some pictures of the view:


----------



## Greasylake (Jun 19, 2019)

I found tons of these grass spiders, their webs are pretty neat and I was lucky enough to find one with a sack!


----------



## Greasylake (Jun 19, 2019)

Here's a camel spider I found, little guy ran in front of me while I was going to the bathroom and ran off after this picture:


Found a couple Loxosceles as well, this one is a mature male that was hanging out in the showers, I relocated him to some brush where he'd have a better chance of finding a girl:


A click beetle! I think it's an Alaus oculatus:


----------



## Greasylake (Jun 19, 2019)

O. ornatus, I found 7 of them. 2 at big bend and 5 at the Davis Mountains:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RTTB (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks for sharing. I hope to go there one day.


----------

